# Way Back Machine



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I used to spend hour after hour in the public library going through old magazines and newspapers. (I always had a purpose-- it wasn't that I just liked hanging around old, musty paper.)

Since the Internet I don't go to the library. I have access to way more information, and it's far easier to get information out of Google than Miss Crachet.

One of the neat sites for going back in time is the Way Back Machine. You can literally go back almost to the dawn of the Internet. It's like the Hubble Telescope of the cyber world.

I suspect this site has been posted elsewhere here, but I had recent need for it and thought I'd mention it again.

Brian Phillips


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I use it often.
Together with Copyscape they are 2 quick tools to stop website theft.
A mention of it, along with the offending copy and yours,
will usually get things staightened out. 
If not by the site owner, at least by the host company.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

It's kind of addicting


----------

